# CPU Fan spinning out of control and freezing my computer??



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Again

I had a fault about two weeks ago and thought id fixed it. Basically I just using my computer playing dragonage I think it was when the this really load spinning noise started, and my computer screen lost its picture and then froze I opened the side panel to see the CPU fan was spinning really fast., I powered it off, then back on again. I went into the bios and tweaked with the cpu fan settings. Now its been fine for two weeks now and all of a sudden i was on the internet while something was unzipping and my fan when spinning mad again. I powered off and on again to find that the sound is not working now. Does anyone know what is causing this, I am at my wits end on what to do with this pc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Its overheating, make sure the heatsink and fan are seated properly.


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2010)

How are the temperatures?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2010)

definetly sounds like overheating. Is your heatsink/case full of dust?


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure about temp to be honest. What would be my best program to try? Software Sandra? Also no the computer is about 2months old maximum.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1872/Real_Temp_3.60.html


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

i just checked the bios and it says the temp is 30c. and the fan is running at 909 RPM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

bubs said:


> i just checked the bios and it says the temp is 30c. and the fan is running at 909 RPM.



normally when the fan speeds get higher means the temps are getting higher. Keep the temp monitoring program running and start going stuff that makes the fan go higher like you described. if it freezes and locks up and the temps high then you need to reset your current cooler or get a better one


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

For curiosities sake, you can run http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1907/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.4.9.html on the GPU, for some odd reason I think you might be loosing the GPU and not the CPU.


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok I have now unzipped the same 3 things as before, and I have windows explorer on and running dragonage, and these are my temps according to temp gt 360, What else can i do to get my CPU going mad?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

Even if you ran something like Intel Burn Test (IBT) those temps aren't going to climb into the danger zone.


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

i cant understand it? i dont heavily use this computer really. there two case fans running at max and my cpu fan, but the case dont seem hot, seems fine. im at a loss.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

can you get us a similar shot with GPU-z? (link in post #9)


Also I just noticed Corsair and Gigbyte, is this a new system, have you set the ram voltage and timings, or at least verified the ram is stable?


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

yes i have set ram voltage to 1.65 i think. heres gpu


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

ok click the bottom box in the right window that says keep refreshing in the background, leave it open, and play a little, then get an image with loaded GPU temps please.

Just trying to help rule out the obvious culprits


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

ok, Im going to play black ops for about 10 mins


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok i just played a bit of BO on highest every thing, screen res 1920x1080 and below i have took a screen of the gpu-z on highest.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

temperatures look fine on both the CPU and GPU, I have to think its either the memory playing up or software at this point (IE Drivers are messed up, PC may need a reg clean/defrag, something along those lines.


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

will try a couple of those things, or i might just sell the parts individually, only had it 2 months and am already peed off with it. cheers for you help sneekypeet


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I see a few people over at TweakTown in the Gigabyte section have had issues with Corsairs newer 1600 memory, so it could be just as simple as the ram isn't stable in that board.

I myself just had issues with a low latency kit on both my P55 boards. I sent them to an ASUS user to see if it is my board or the memory, still waiting for shipping to reach the north pole though.


Are you on the latest bios for that board?


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

yes i have updated my bios. I have just tinkered round with the ram settings in the bios and gota BSOD on start up. Now i have gone back to the bios and loaded defaults. and it seems stable. but im only running my 1600 ram at 1066. I think im guna sell the parts individually and just stick with consoles.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

bubs said:


> yes i have updated my bios. I have just tinkered round with the ram settings in the bios and gota BSOD on start up. Now i have gone back to the bios and loaded defaults. and it seems stable. but im only running my 1600 ram at 1066. I think im guna sell the parts individually and just stick with consoles.



sometimes you have to get the gremlins out


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2010)

Quite a troubling issue... maybe the motherboard is bad. Fans tend to spin really fast at system startup, before the BIOS kicks in and impliments fan speed control... it sounds to me like your motherboard is rebooting itself.

You know what, check your northbridge temps. Get hwinfo32 and prime95 and watch the nb temps... for me, it's MCP.


----------



## bubs (Dec 14, 2010)

@hat ok will do that tomorrow now. I have been in the bios now and rest my ram to default just incase that was causing it to be unstable. But its really weird, you hear a rapid spinning noise like the computer was going to blow up then it would only stop when i powered off the computer. I really cant see it being a RAM problem tho


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 14, 2010)

Should hear my rad fans when my computer restarts. It is like it will hover away on me literally! Click the links in my sig if you don't believe me..... I dares ya!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 15, 2010)

i have to ask... as these also make loud noise when they start to go out... is there a disc in your optical drive? however i haven't known these to freeze a comp. (unless its reading at the same time pcwizard is loading).

Power supply fan? if this fan is going out and the PSU isn't getting proper cooling that could cause it to restart (at least i think some psu units restart/turn off if they get to hot)

Hard drive? could be a bad drive motor and windows is restarting when it has file I/O errors or w/e


----------



## bubs (Dec 15, 2010)

Would all these things really make the cpu fan randomly spin mad like this? My display totally disappears but the computer is still on with the fan going crazy?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 15, 2010)

yes, its likely your CPU fan will run @ 100% when the pc crashes in my expirance. its compleatly normal.


----------



## bubs (Dec 15, 2010)

i think im going to RMA the motherboard. this is what im thinking of getting instead

Asus SABERTOOTH X58 TUF Components series ATX Moth...

would this take my 1600 corsair tri channel memory without having to overclock it like my current motherboard.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2010)

bubs said:


> i think im going to RMA the motherboard. this is what im thinking of getting instead
> 
> Asus SABERTOOTH X58 TUF Components series ATX Moth...
> 
> would this take my 1600 corsair tri channel memory without having to overclock it like my current motherboard.



It should work fine.

Most 1600mhz ram needs to be set at its default values in the bios


----------



## bubs (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh its just on my current mobo it says: Support for DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3...

and on the one i am looking to replace it with says: 6 x DIMM, Max. 24 GB, DDR3 1866/1800/1600/1333/1066 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2010)

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ex58-ud3r_1.7.pdf

your board fully supports 1600mhz ram, that site is just lazy on the info they provided


----------



## bubs (Dec 15, 2010)

ah ok
 do you think this prob could be the mobo? or do you think it was when i had previously set the ram. i have set it to default now tho, so my ram is only running at 1066. instead of 1600. it is prob me doing sumfin wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2010)

If you want to check if the ram is the issue you could always run linx?

Or even easier superpi and run 32m


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2010)

you need to adjust the memory multiplier or try the XMP setting to get the ram at speed. Setting the XMP will lock in timings and voltages programmed by corsair to run correctly in "most" boards.

@ CD, I have passed all of those tests with ram that was later found to be unstable. IMHO ram can not be tested in a windows environment. Run test #4 on Memtest86+ for about 9 hours or so to complete the test, then its stable enough for windows


----------



## bubs (Dec 15, 2010)

i really dont know how to mess with the multipler and the voltages:  F***ing bsod
i tried most the advice from the link above and this cpu fan business only just started since. tbh i had bsod b4 now im getting psyco fan spinning. im totally unsure what to do


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you need to adjust the memory multiplier or try the XMP setting to get the ram at speed. Setting the XMP will lock in timings and voltages programmed by corsair to run correctly in "most" boards.
> 
> @ CD, I have passed all of those tests with ram that was later found to be unstable. IMHO ram can not be tested in a windows environment. Run test #4 on Memtest86+ for about 9 hours or so to complete the test, then its stable enough for windows



It was an easy check just to see how unstable


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2010)

cdawall said:


> It was an easy check just to see how unstable



good point.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 15, 2010)

bubs said:


> ah ok
> do you think this prob could be the mobo? or do you think it was when i had previously set the ram. i have set it to default now tho, so my ram is only running at 1066. instead of 1600. it is prob me doing sumfin wrong.



My RAM is doing the same thing.  1333MHz running at 1066MHz.  Any idea why?


----------



## bubs (Dec 15, 2010)

well Red Machine. Your mobo prob supports 1333 but you have to mess around in the bios and get all the voltages right, So that you can get 1333. And since i have done that i am getting all these other probs. I am by no means a IT technician but i have studied A+ so know little bits, But im at a loss on how to get these things right, and when you cant get them right the computer throws a paddy and gives me bsod or spinning fan of doom. (SFOD) Sounds good dont it


----------

